# lwjgl on FreeBSD 8.2



## tel0s (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm trying to run a java based game called Spiral Knights, however when I run the game, it crashes. Checking the crash logs for the game seems to indicate that I'm missing lwjgl libraries for my java installation. I installed OpenJDK as per http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/desktop-browsers.html (6.2.2).

The crash is as follows:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:823)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1030)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys$1.run(Sys.java:73)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.doLoadLibrary(Sys.java:66)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.loadLibrary(Sys.java:82)
        at org.lwjgl.Sys.<clinit>(Sys.java:99)
        at org.lwjgl.openal.AL.<clinit>(AL.java:59)
        at com.threerings.openal.SoundManager.<init>(SoundManager.java:207)
        at com.threerings.openal.SoundManager.createSoundManager(SoundManager.java:73)
        at com.threerings.opengl.GlApp.<init>(GlApp.java:90)
        at com.threerings.opengl.GlDisplayApp.<init>(GlDisplayApp.java:55)
        at com.threerings.projectx.client.ProjectXApp.<init>(ProjectXApp.java:228)
        at com.threerings.projectx.client.ProjectXApp.main(ProjectXApp.java:202)
```

Will installing sun-java fix my issue? as I cannot find a port for lwjgl/liblwjgl.


----------

